# All fish dead, suspect background



## jrbird83 (Apr 16, 2013)

Need help...I recently made my first diy background for my 90 gallon tank.

I used Owens Corning insulation(from Home Depot), GE silicone1, and drylock. I let the silicone cure for 10 days before filling the tank. I also filled and drained the tank 8 times. I then added 9 red-eyed tetras to help cycle the tank.

All the fish were fine for about two weeks. During this time I was doing regular 20% changes every other day. Then one day after work I found 3 dead and the rest looked very stressed.

I took the survivors out and put them in different tank. They all eventually died. All their fins deteriorated and some laid on the bottom of the tank like they were paralyzed.

I have read many diy forum posts and articles. I believe I used the correct materials for construction and let the silicone completely cure. I have no idea what I did wrong.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kitana8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nitrite spike is my guess.


----------



## jrbird83 (Apr 16, 2013)

I just tested the water:
Nitrites are <.25 ppm.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Was the silicone 'window and door' or 'kitchen and bathroom'?


----------



## jrbird83 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ge silicone 1, kitchen/bath/plumbing


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

jrbird83 said:


> Ge silicone 1, kitchen/bath/plumbing


Can't say for sure but that might be your problem right there. The one I use and everyone else uses is the GE silicone I "door and window". Look on the bottle you have and see if it says anything about what is "added" to it such as mildew control or anything such as that.


----------



## jrbird83 (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't believe I missed it in the fine print .... It doesn't say anything about mildew inhibitor but it does say " not for aquarium use".

So to be clear, I should use ge silicone 1 door/window next time?


----------



## jrbird83 (Apr 16, 2013)

I appriciate the help.

Obviously i will be tearing down this set up and starting over, but now I have a few questions:

Can I reuse the substrate and filter media? 
How should I remove the silicone residue and clean the tank?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the tank and fish.

I agree with *Steve C* in regards to the silicone. It may not be listed, but it does contain inhibitors. G.E. Silicone 1 Windows/Doors/Attic is the one you want to use.

Thoroughly rinse the substrate. Bleach soak wouldn't hurt but that might be overkill. 
What type of filter?

One method to remove the silicone would be to use a razor blade and rubbing alcohol.


----------



## jrbird83 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have an eheim classic 600 canister filter.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

jrbird83 said:


> but it does say " not for aquarium use".


That's only a disclaimer. All bottles say that including GE Silicone I - Window/door. Even though it's the correct one. 
Next time be sure to let sit for a couple of weeks. This stuff usually takes ages to completely cure.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm suspecting cycling issue.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm thinking it's a cycle issue also. I just finished a fish-in cycle & it was a lot of work. 25-50% water changes once or twice a day for a month.


----------



## jrbird83 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok. Now I'm confused.

Does this tank have a chance even tho I used the "kitchen and bath" silicone?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is more than likely the problem is the type of silicone you used. Kitchen and bath is never recommended for use in or around aquariums.

It is possible the last two posts above didn't see your comment regarding the type of silicone you used. I would remove all traces of the Kitchen/Bath/Plumbing silicone from the background and tank and start over with the recommended product.


----------



## jrbird83 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------

